# abortion slaying



## Jeff Allen (Jun 2, 2009)

I have moved this from wading pool.

I need some guidance. I am the office Christian and the office pro life person.
My two coworkers and I go to lunch everyday and discuss everything. My coworker daugher had an abortion but I kept my mouth shut as it was truly not my business.

Should I tell them that this murder of the doctor was horribly wrong on so many levels, or should I assume that by now (13 years) they already know that I would never justify an action like this.

In the same vein our office hired a much older pakistani muslim man( He is *****). He is a very kind man. He wanted our company to know that he did not believe in or justify what the muslim terrorists were doing. It' sad that he feel he would be judged not as an individual but as an supporter of Islamic facism.


----------



## nasa30 (Jun 2, 2009)

My humble opinion, but I would talk about it. When you have people of a different mindset, things that you think are "basic knowns" are not known by them at all. I have had many cases of my assuming the basics were understood only to find out much later that they did not see it at all. 

As far as the murder goes, this is adding fuel to the fire of the abortions debate. The link below is to a WONDERFUL article that sums up my take on this as well. Read it and then share with your co-workers.
George Tiller is Dead: For Whom Shall We Mourn? - Vision Forum Ministries


----------

